# wie lange dauert ghc bei 500Mhz ?

## dfrkp

Ahoi!

zum titel: OH ja 500Mhz

ich war mal wieder ganz schlau und hab distcc entfernt und portage wieder zurück konfiguriert, weil ich dachte > brauchst nichtmehr sys läuft. (ja ich bin ein depp)

nun hab ich über nacht den x-server emerged (ohne distcc oh ja) .. ^^ funktioniert erstmal, NUN war ich so leichtsinnig das ich dachte "das gröbste ist geschafft" !haha! nun kam xmonad... ich habe also heute morgen so um 10 oder 11 uhr einfach mal ein 

```
emerge -av xmonad
```

 ausgeführt (pakete vorher demaskiert  :Smile:  ) ... ich brauche wohl nciht erwähnen das der laptop immernoch rechnet ^^ ...

Meine Frage ist: Wie lange wird der Spaß noch dauern? auf was muss ich mcih einstellen und kann ich irgendwie erkennen wie weit er ist (bin in der reinen text shell ohne x-server) ?

ty

mfg!"

dfrkp

----------

## Necoro

kannst mal schauen ob du dein system und das paket da findest: http://gentoo.linuxhowtos.org/compiletimeestimator

----------

## dfrkp

das ist ne nette sache, danke, meine cpu taucht da auch auf, nur leider habe ich den "emerge -p output" nicht, da ja das kompilieren schon läuft, wäre natürlich geil wenn das jemand mal bei sich machen könnte und dann hier posten was ich dort eintragen muss  :Wink:  wäre sehr geil  :Smile: 

bzw direkt meien cpu auswählen (Pentium III (Coppermine) )

 :Smile: 

mfg!"

dfrkp

----------

## Max Steel

den emerge -p kannst du auf einer anderen Console ([STRG]+{[F1]...[F6]}) machen, auch direkt auf eine Textdatei umleiten lassen:

emerge -p xmonad >> /root/xmonad.log

und dann

vim /root/xmonad.log zum anschauen.

oder aber über less anschauen:

emerge -p xmonad | less

Wobei erstere Variante zum öfteren Anschauen und zum übertragen auf einen anderen Rechner angenehmer ist.

Und falls du einfach nur anschauen möchtest wo der emerge-Prozess gerade ist, also welches Paket er von wievielen gerade bearbeitet empfehle ich dir genlop

Einfach auf einer Console die unbesetzt ist emerge -a genlop ausführen und wenn er durch ist die ktuellen emerge-Prozesse per genlop -c anzeigen lassen.

OPder wenn du nachschauen möchtest was so im Durchschnitt irgendein Paket braucht:

genlop -t category/paket

oder einfach nur

genlop -t paket

----------

## Necoro

 *Quote:*   

> Packet	compile time
> 
> dev-haskell/x11-1.4.1	1 minute 25 seconds*
> 
> x11-wm/xmonad-0.7 	1 minute 1 second*
> ...

 

ghc hab ich per Hand hinzugefügt ... für die anderen pakete die evtl noch dazwischen hängen, kann ich nix sagen weil ich die schon drauf habe ..

alternativ geht es auch einfach genlop -c auszuführen - das fragt bei dem server nach wenn es die daten nicht selber findet  :Smile: 

und: ghc hat ein "binary" flag ;P - reduziert die Zeit auf ~2minuten  :Wink: 

----------

## dfrkp

ah danke, also hab ich es mir selbst zu verdanken das ich hier so ewig warten muss  :Sad: 

naja bin ja hier um zu lernen..

gerade kamm übrigens:

>>> dev-lang/ghc-6.6.1 merged.

ich frage mcih nur woher die große abweichung in der compile zeit kommt (also von meinem laptop zu dem online rechner)

ich hab mal den katmai angegeben (dachte zwar ich hätte coppermine aber nur pentium3 weiß ich sicher  :Wink:  ) und kam auf das ergebniss:

```
Packet   compile time

dev-lang/ghc-6.6.1    4 hours 5 minutes 46 seconds*

dev-haskell/cabal-1.2.3.0    3 minutes 44 seconds*

dev-haskell/regex-base-0.72    1 minute 24 seconds*

dev-haskell/x11-1.4.1    1 minute 53 seconds*

dev-haskell/mtl-1.0.1    32 seconds*

dev-haskell/filepath-1.0    20 seconds*

dev-haskell/regex-posix-0.71    1 minute 39 seconds*

x11-wm/xmonad-0.7    1 minute 21 seconds*

dev-haskell/regex-compat-0.71   40 seconds*

total   4 hours 17 minutes 19 seconds
```

Ich bin aber real schon min bei 7h .. wie kommt das? ist der rechner so ungenau?

EDIT: hab gerade mal etwas gestoppt, bei den kleinen packeten hab ich teilweise die 4fache compile zeit  :Sad:  ka wieso

mfg!"

dfrkp

----------

## Necoro

Naja - am "*" siehst du ja, dass die Zeiten von einem "änlichen" system stammen. Und je nach dem wie verschieden es ist, unterscheiden sich auch die Zeiten. Außerdem kommen ja noch andere Faktoren (Festplatte, Auslastung etc) hinzu.

----------

